# Fedora Core 3 && Intel Wlan?!



## rauchmelder (29. November 2004)

Hallo erstmal!
Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand, wie ich unter Redhat die Wlan Treiber installiere für die IntelWlan Karte?

bzw. wo ich die Treiber herbekomme,...
Das steht bei der Notebook beschreibung auf http://www.acer.at dabei:
*Intel WLAN b Driver V4.1.0 (1.2.1.0) without ProSet utility*

mfg rauchmelder


----------

